# Polaris 500 H.O.



## quicksilver (Oct 23, 2002)

Just bought a new 4 wheeler and its a little hard starting in the cold. Seems no mater where you have the choke set it won't stay running without holding the gas on. Dealer says they are cold natured, anyone have this problem any solutions. Is this dealer giving me a line of crap? My buddy owns a honda and it will stay running at about 1/2 choke untill it warms up without holding the gas on. Thought all atv's would be similar.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

quicksilver, dealer is correct My friends all own sportsmans 98's tru 2003 all are the same.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i have never tried them but if you what you can put a cold whether spark plug in it.


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

I had the same problem. I even fouled the plug once because I had to use the choke so much. I turned the idle up a little bit, and it took care of the problem. There is a gold knob on the left side by the carb. Just make sure that it does not creep forward because the idle is to high. It will also be difficult to shift into gear if it is to high. 

It is a pain in the a$$ to change the spark plug, so you do not want to foul it. You need to use the wrench that came in your kit(stored in compartment under seat) with your unit to do it, or you will not be able to change it.

It is a good idea to carry an extra spark plug with you.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys!!!!


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

thanks for the info. I have had the same problem with my '03 Sportsman 500. Didn't matter where the choke was, it wouldn't start without a little gas. I figured it was the cold wx. Just the slightest bit of throttle and it stays running, but if I take my thumb off, it dies. I will try to mess with the idle to see if that works. Thanks again.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I don't have a Polaris, but mine is a hard starter when cold......I though there was a different "winter plug" you can put in to help?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I guess I'm lucky. I have a 500 polaris, [not the high output] and all I have to do cold or not is put choke on all the way, don't touch the gas and it's running at fast idle. I do have trouble keeping it running at idle when it's below 10 degrees after it's warmed up.


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

I also have a 500HO unit. This winter I replaced the standard NGK plug (heat range 6) with an NGK iridium plug (heat range 5) for use during ice fishing season. Plug changing is a PITB.

Kevin


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 2002 sportsman 500 ho it idles to slow also when cold. I will turn my idle up slightly and see how it works.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Where do you find the heat ranges on a plug? What are the ranges? I mean is there a heat range 4 for example?


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

The heat range is embedded in the number on the plug.... To interpret, you need to get a chart from the manufacturer. Most have websites that include that info.

As an example, my old Honda Big Red uses an NGK DR8ES-L. The 8 is the heat range, and the L indicates another half step in the heat range. For NGK, the lower the number, the hotter the plug. To step to a hotter plug, I would choose a DR7ES....


----------



## mich bowmaster (Mar 2, 2002)

I PICK UP MY NEW 500 MON. THANKS FOR INFO I THINK I'LL HAVE THE DEALER TURN IN UP AND MAYBE PUT A DIFFERENT PLUG IN.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Well, once again I couldn't get mine started after sitting for 2 weeks. I tried everything, including starting fluid, and it would run barely on the starting fluid then die. I ran out and got a hotter plug and a 2 second turn of the starter and it fired right up. Tried it the last two days, and the same thing, it run fine.

Thanks Mickdrosco, I appreciate it.


----------



## mich bowmaster (Mar 2, 2002)

I KNOW I'LL TALK TO MY DEALER NOW. THANKS FOR INFO.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

That stuff is rough on every thing ,
Try carb cleaner ,it works great and doesnt hurt your machine.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Yep, I didn't feel real good about using fluid. Hopefully the hotter plug is the answer.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Picked mine up last Tuesday, and headed for Lake Simcoe on Thursday. It was around zero all weekend. Started well, but had to have some throttle to keep it going, till it started to warm. Then it was fine. 
Question for the mechanics: could the hotter plug do damage? I do not run hard. I'm a 49 year old fisherman. I see most of my use under 25 or 30 MPH. My son, age 19, may be different. Really don't want a hole in the piston. I know of a few times that happened to snowmobiles, when the owner experimented with hotter plugs. This was 15 to 20 years ago. 

Guess I'm over cautious. I think the faster idle should be enough. We had two other 500 HOs at Simcoe. They idled noticeably faster than mine.

Advice?


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

I go back to the manufacturer's recommended plug as soon as it warms up outside. I too am an "old geezer" (50), who doesn't run the machine too hard, so I'm probably not putting the same stress on my big red that your son might....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

A hotter plug is a good thing when its cold and your fouling out. But your correct in assuming its a bad thing over all. You dont want to "Run'er Hard" when using a hotter plug, can cause things to melt. For icefishing I would say its fine, sound like changing them are a bear on those 500 HO's, I'd look at raising the idle just high enough to get past the stalling, this will also help on the fouling out to. Another cold weather situation to consider is the oil in the engine and/or transmission. I have an older Yamaha 200 4 stroke, I don't have to change to a hotter plug but do change to a lighter oil for winter running, less resistance and turns over easier too! A call to a dealer or two may find a tech who knows a for sure cure for cold weather operation. Your owners manual may also have some suggestions?


----------

